# Sticky  CruzeTalk Decals



## poodok (Apr 24, 2014)

Should be included with a "lifetime" membership.


----------



## iTz SADISTIK (Apr 6, 2014)

Ordered! Thanks for the link


----------



## Mo Cruze (Aug 29, 2014)

lol I love CruzeTalk and all but sorry not putting one on my car lmbo..especially not paying for it!


----------



## Slammed2014Eco (Feb 13, 2014)

Just picked mine up


----------



## budi9 (Mar 25, 2015)

thanks for link


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

Link doesn't work. It goes to the site, but apparently the stickers are no longer offered.


----------



## RocketFoot (Feb 15, 2015)

Try this...look like the link changed:

CruzeTalk.com – Forum Wear


----------



## SusanParke (Jul 1, 2019)

I will order in future, Thanks for sharing link.


----------



## chevy626 (Sep 11, 2017)

Thanks for the link


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

It dosnt work


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

Be cool though if we can get some stickers or something I love this website. Some really great people on here.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Not sure what happened to the company, but the stickers look like this - top center of photo:


----------



## CaseyK (Jan 21, 2020)

it doesn't work for me for some reason


----------



## x1battle1x (Mar 15, 2020)

Blasirl said:


> Not sure what happened to the company, but the stickers look like this - top center of photo:


Yea it would be cool if we could get some now. Anyone have a print machine that can make some?


----------



## PolarisX (Dec 17, 2017)

I'd put a small die cut sticker on both of our cars if they came up.


----------



## Diamond193 (Jul 28, 2019)

PolarisX said:


> I'd put a small die cut sticker on both of our cars if they came up.


Id take a few also.


----------

